# Was this my 1st pp period?



## ammiga (Jan 22, 2009)

At 7 weeks pp, I started spotting bright red, and this continued for 3-4 days. My pp bleeding stopped at 4 weeks. Is there any way to know if I am fertile/ovulating or if this was just some random spotting? DS nurses around the clock, so temping wouldn't work.

ETA: My first pp af with my first child was so heavy I couldn't believe it (at 9 months), so the spotting has me confused.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

No, it probably wasn't your first ppaf (won't know for sure until next month). It's called the "8 week bleed" and is more a follow-up to your pp bleeding. My sister also had this happen, but didn't go on to start her actual af for many months.


----------



## javilu (Oct 20, 2007)

I concur, this is common, and likely not a period. This happened to me, and I didn't get a real AF until 13 months PP.


----------

